# How do you mentally stimulate your dog?



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Recently, I have been hearing lots of talk regarding the benefits of mentally stimulating your dog  !

So I got to thinking :confused1: as I always do.....I wonder how my SM friends mentally stimulate their dogs? :biggrin: 

Mateo and Mia are anxiously awaiting your replies and posts :thumbsup: 

[attachment=54748icture_1.png]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww, I love Mateo & Mia!! 

For us, we do a lot of interactive toys. 

Busy Buddy (Kenzie's favorite)
Tug a Jug (Jax loves this and the Bob A Lot)
Teaser Ball (Joey's favorite)
Bob a Lot (Jax's other favorite)

The Nina Ottosson Puzzle Toys are great too, the Dog Fighter is Jax's favorite. We don't have any, yet, but use them at training classes. Jax gets *SO* excited when he sees them. 

Any of the 'Hide A Toys' are great. Although mine prefer to just chew on the toys inside.

Also any training will stimulate their brains. A few minutes of teaching sits or downs will go a long way. Mine are sooooo tired after classes.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

The Buttercup and I discuss baseball, and why someone with a .672 OPS is even CONSIDERED for the All Star Game. We also discuss the role of relief pitchers and the pros and cons of "specialists" out of the bullpen. 

She has amazing insight, but often asks to "sleep on it" just to make sure she isn't making an argument on pure emotion. 

Tonight, we discussed players in their contract year and how the current economy is going to treat them this off season. I asked her if she knew how Jeff Clement was doing, but I guess he hasn't returned her calls. <shrugs> It happens.

Maybe later I will read her my favorite excerpts from The 2009 Prospect Handbook. She does love being read to!


(and yes, I AM being TOTALLY serious. we talk baseball. it's our thing.)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 6 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801971


> The Buttercup and I discuss baseball, and why someone with a .672 OPS is even CONSIDERED for the All Star Game. We also discuss the role of relief pitchers and the pros and cons of "specialists" out of the bullpen.
> 
> She has amazing insight, but often asks to "sleep on it" just to make sure she isn't making an argument on pure emotion.
> 
> ...


AM, I have missed you! 

I know you are totally serious that you talk baseball AT the Buttercup. Poor girl, you should just send her my way


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Calista who I've had since a puppy knows many tricks. I also agree with Buttercup- talking. Mine really listen to me talk and know alot of words. Taking them out into the world is a good stimulus too.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know if this counts as stimulating but I love taking Gigi out! Not just to the mall. LOL I love to take her to new places. New sights, new smells, new sounds. I purposefully look for new experiences for her to experience. Whether it's fircrackers, ambulences, trucks, motorcycles, the children at the bus stop, babies, hotels, rain(walking in the rain lol), pools, different types of animals, the list is endless. And I'm also letting her walk A LOT. She loves to run/jog on walks so she is keeping me fit too! I always be sure to make sure the new experience is a good one with treats and toys in my pocket just in case. We have been traveling this summer to different states and me and Gigi love to go exploring around the new area, whether it's a shopping center, a hotel, fast food stop, or wherever the car takes us! It's a lot of fun for both of us and she never stops smiling! Gigi is teaching me to enjoy the simple and little things in life. I just realized that.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I should add: we also go to classes, walks, they come to work with me, the beach, etc... All of this is great for mental stimulation. Any time they are learning something new or trying to figure things out. The toys are great for use in the house since they have to problem solve! If you start training with a clicker you can 'shape' behaviors and really make them think! They have to figure out what you want, you don't tell them or show them - it's a lot like playing hot & cold. It's fun for you and fun for the pups. Of course you'd have to do them separately, but it's worth it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 6 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801967


> Aww, I love Mateo & Mia!!
> 
> For us, we do a lot of interactive toys.
> 
> ...


Those all look great! I may have to get them all for L & P. lol!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hide & seek is a good, fun one too!!

Like Mandy already suggested, I'm a big fan of the 'clicker' too! It really makes them 'think'.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jul 7 2009, 01:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802006


> Hide & seek is a good, fun one too!!
> 
> Like Mandy already suggested, I'm a big fan of the 'clicker' too! It really makes them 'think'.[/B]


Benny and Emma like crossword puzzles LOL J/K!!!!

We always play hide and seek too! Problem is 1/2 the time Emma gives away my hiding spot and Benny just looks for Emma so he can find me! 

Overall though training sessions are a great way to stimulate them. Even if it's just basic sit, stay, down....we train at different locations thru the house and yard. I love watching them think about the command and getting it right!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Walks, walks and more walks! It gives them exercise, stimulates all their senses--smell, sight, hearing, etc. etc. It's #1 for us. 

Training sessions--practicing their commands, etc.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I always think I'm giving them stimuli when we go out and about. Sights, smells and experiences give them what they need. I also tried an agility class but they were too bored waiting their turn  . (the teacher was ummmmm...annoying)

My husband has a game they all play at dusk by chasing the deer out of the orchard. They'll also chase bunnies off the property. I swear that a few of those bunnies come over for a game of chase on purpose!

I ask them to "sit" before getting in the car or getting any treats and if we are in public I ask them to stay, sit, quiet and show manners. I think it all addds up.

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow ! ! ! Great ideas ! ! ! :sHa_banana: 

Keep them coming as I think it is great for all of us to share, it reinforces what we already do and it gives us new ideas to try!!! :amen: 

Mia and Mateo say a big THANK YOU!!! :ThankYou:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 6 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801971


> The Buttercup and I discuss baseball, and why someone with a .672 OPS is even CONSIDERED for the All Star Game. We also discuss the role of relief pitchers and the pros and cons of "specialists" out of the bullpen.
> 
> She has amazing insight, but often asks to "sleep on it" just to make sure she isn't making an argument on pure emotion.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

At our house it's football. Miss Sweetness Payton and Miss Tessa Ditka each have their own Chicago Bears jersey - with the appropriate name and number - and we talk about defensive strategy and what the Bears will do now that they finally have a "real" quarterback. We watch away games on TV and Sweetness knows all about Touchdown Treats and Sackie Snackies! This is Tessa's first football season at my house so it will be fun to see if she joins in the action too!

We also second guess the coaching, particularly when they do things like go for it on 4th down or run on 3rd and long! And I'm serious too!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think we all stimulate them in ways we don't realize everytime we include them in something. I do things like talk to Zippyduring the day. We watch Rachael Ray together. That is treat time and she knows it. I call them Rachael Ray treats, so I have to ask others to say RR instead of her name when we are around Zippy lol.

I also try once a day to get on the floor with her and designate a certain amount of time just to play with her. She has learned Pop Goes the Weasle. I circle the toy slowly in front of her while singing it. Right before "POP" goes the weasle, she jumps and grabs it. She also knows Ring around the Rosy. My kitchen and dining area are set up to where we can circle the rooms. She loves that.

When I walk her (a hundred times a day or so lol), we take different paths around the yard. Sometimes we walk up to the mailbox which is quite a distance away. 

Also, I have friends who have small dogs. We have play dates. The dogs love it. They get to go to a new place while we visit and have new scents to discover. My sister and I both like this.

Even though Zippy is an old hand at it now, even during grooming is a good time to bond and teach them new things. We use down, sit, stand, stay, high five, etc when grooming.

There are so many things you do without thinking about it in addition to training. 

Zippy was born stimulated though lol. She is one busy girl!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

When I'm with them, I do clicker training with them. You can do the typical stuff like sit, down, roll over and etc. or a game that I put a box on the floor and the dog has to invent different ways to interact with that box - e.g. touch with left paw, right paw, nose, lick, stand on it, kick it... etc. they have to think of something new in order to get a click/treat.  

When I'm not with them, I give them Nina Ottosson's interactive toys (We have DogTwister, DogTornado, DogPyramid). They love those toys. I only let them have the games when I'm out.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Buttercup and I discuss baseball, and why someone with a .672 OPS is even CONSIDERED for the All Star Game. We also discuss the role of relief pitchers and the pros and cons of "specialists" out of the bullpen. 

She has amazing insight, but often asks to "sleep on it" just to make sure she isn't making an argument on pure emotion. 

Tonight, we discussed players in their contract year and how the current economy is going to treat them this off season. I asked her if she knew how Jeff Clement was doing, but I guess he hasn't returned her calls. <shrugs> It happens.

Maybe later I will read her my favorite excerpts from The 2009 Prospect Handbook. She does love being read to!


(and yes, I AM being TOTALLY serious. we talk baseball. it's our thing.)
[/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

At our house it's football. Miss Sweetness Payton and Miss Tessa Ditka each have their own Chicago Bears jersey - with the appropriate name and number - and we talk about defensive strategy and what the Bears will do now that they finally have a "real" quarterback. We watch away games on TV and Sweetness knows all about Touchdown Treats and Sackie Snackies! This is Tessa's first football season at my house so it will be fun to see if she joins in the action too!

We also second guess the coaching, particularly when they do things like go for it on 4th down or run on 3rd and long! And I'm serious too! 
[/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor Frank and Lola, all they have to do is discuss the current political landscape, the healthcare situation and the economy! They are so board, I need to intorduce them to sports!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I recently got Micky a treat ball toy. It's the kind where you put treats/kibble in it, and they have to figure out how to get it out. When I first showed it to him, he would get frustrated and just sit down in front of it and stare at it! But then he got the idea and started nosing it around and using his paws to move it. 

This may be slightly controversial, but I also use live prey animals as mental stimulation. Micky has a high prey drive, and I also breed mice for my pet snakes, so its a perfect opportunity. About once a month I let him hunt down a mouse. I can't do it indoors since I would worry about the mouse getting trapped or lost under furniture, so I usually let him do it outdoors on the back patio. I let it loose and he chases after it. After he's finished with it, he brings it to me and I take it away. I would never let him actually eat one, since they might have parasites. Even though I raise them, they still might have worms or something, since I've never had them tested before. 

I plan on being more creative with the mice though. I bought a tunnel that I want to use. I figure what I'd do is put the mouse in a little cage at the end of the tunnel and have Micky go through the tunnel to get at the mouse. It's sort of based off this game I read about in Whole Dog Journal called Ground Dog. Where the dogs have to go through tunnels to get at prey. They used rats though, but I couldn't use rats. They're too big and I've got a soft spot for them as pets, plus I wouldn't want a full grown rat biting at Micky. They have really sharp teeth! 

I also do some training with Micky. Right now its really minor stuff, sit, down, paw, etc. When he came to us he only new sit, and I actually taught him down and paw. I was so proud of him. I've never trained a dog to do anything before, other than house-training.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jul 7 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802365


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 6 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801971





> The Buttercup and I discuss baseball, and why someone with a .672 OPS is even CONSIDERED for the All Star Game. We also discuss the role of relief pitchers and the pros and cons of "specialists" out of the bullpen.
> 
> She has amazing insight, but often asks to "sleep on it" just to make sure she isn't making an argument on pure emotion.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

At our house it's football. Miss Sweetness Payton and Miss Tessa Ditka each have their own Chicago Bears jersey - with the appropriate name and number - and we talk about defensive strategy and what the Bears will do now that they finally have a "real" quarterback. We watch away games on TV and Sweetness knows all about Touchdown Treats and Sackie Snackies! This is Tessa's first football season at my house so it will be fun to see if she joins in the action too!

We also second guess the coaching, particularly when they do things like go for it on 4th down or run on 3rd and long! And I'm serious too! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Who knew Maltese were such Jocks. :rofl: You learn something everyday at SM. Tennis, anyone?


----------

